# Any loyalist marines from the HH still alive?



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Except for Bjorn as hes a dreadnought. Are any of the loyalist astartes from the heresy still alive? 

Dante was said to be the oldest marine alive but that was said quite a while ago, dont know if theres been any retcons since then? I know some believe that Azkaellon is the Sanguinor, but even if thats true not sure if that would count.

Are there any examples of marines from that era being trapped in stasis for what ever reason or stuck in the warp like the traitor legionaires? Has it ever been proved an Astartes can die of old age, as Voyen retired from fighting to try and cure nurgles rot, although he could have quite likely been killed trying to study such a volitle plague.

I've not seen any mention of any having lived till now but i cant claim to have read every book, codex or white dwarf where something may have been mentioned


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

No known. A Istvaan V survivor, Salamander lived with little medical help but he was in bad shape. We may hear about more but the life span of Astartes is a well hashed out topic. I'm sure there is a thread about it here already.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> No known. A Istvaan V survivor, Salamander lived with little medical help but he was in bad shape. We may hear about more but the life span of Astartes is a well hashed out topic. I'm sure there is a thread about it here already.


if you referring to the salamander in the the novel _Salamander_, he actually died because they couldn't move his body, so they extracted the seed before the orks made planet fall. Too bad they couldn't get any info out of him.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

As I understand it, Astartes only live 200 years or so. Probably not.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> As I understand it, Astartes only live 200 years or so. Probably not.


Commissar Caiphas Cain, lived to be over 200 years old....


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> As I understand it, Astartes only live 200 years or so. Probably not.


There hasn't really been any indication as to how old a space marine can live. Space marines usually die out in combat. In the case stated above, most likely he wasn't able to maintain himself with the proper nutrient, updates in armor, and any other physical updates that could have been updated by his chapter.


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> As I understand it, Astartes only live 200 years or so. Probably not.


That's because they die in battle


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The entire 13th Great company..... maybe. WHo, I might add, have been in the field for nearly 10k years.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> As I understand it, Astartes only live 200 years or so. Probably not.


Dante is well over 1,100 years old


----------



## Endymion (Jul 19, 2010)

You might be able to count Cypher as loyalist, depending on which theory you run with... I suppose that's the longevity through warp exposure method though.


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

Night Lords Commander Zso Sahaal and Soulhunter Talos both were alive at the time of their primarch's death.

Both are alive and active during the current 40K Time Period.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

hes talken about loyalists. a lot of chaos warriors have been around before the heresy and aren't going to die soon. Those that have become daemon princes will be like that forever


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

Fair point, but I don't consider NL traitor marines, they are loyal to Night Haunter :grin:


----------



## Belthazor Aurellius (Jan 16, 2009)

And Black Legion was loyal to Horus, Alpha Legion to Alpharius Omegon, Word Bearers to Lorgar. =P


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

And the US militia was loyal to Washington during the revolution.... doesn’t mean they were called the loyalists.


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

So we are agreed that the Imperials are actually the traitors ?
whoot!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Point is Zho Shall has existed outside the EOT and lived to that age. Astartes are functionally immortal.Iacton Qruze and Nathaniel Garro were bot terran born so they were at least 200 at the heresy. What about calgar, how old is he?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

No.... In no way. The chaos legions betrayed the imperium.


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> Astartes are functionally immortal. What about calgar, how old is he?


I wish someone would tell that to the people who made that geratric UM in the CGI movie they have coming out.

I always figured them to be immortal-ish, but I have heard different things from different folks over the years.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

They aren't actually immortal, their body just degrades at a much slower rate, it depends upon the chapter.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

yeah in the SW series they mention that a very (very X infinity) small percentage of marines that actually die of old age as their body detiriates to a point that they hinder the army instead of enhance it

o boy I feel a thread coming on


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

yea you got to love that 10k years and going and chaos still doesnt have Plamacannons, multi-meltas, assualt cannons, razor backs, artificer armor, thunder hammers and storm shields, landspeeders, scouts, removable pack jump infantry, baal predators, sorcerer dreads, chaplains, hqs that give armies special abilities, apothicaries, landraider crusaders, whirl winds, eathshaker cannons, or tech priest. ofcourse i could give up those things if i could just get some of the damn special rules chaos had in the 3rd edetion codex. GOD imagine Sonic Predators and havocs that could take blastmasters. god i miss are old codex.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Answer to the OP: 

No. Not oficially.

Answers to other random questions.

Calgar is about 400 years old I think. He was leading the chapter at the start of the tyrannic wars. (Is that right Spikey?)

But astartes can live much longer, evident by Dante and Cassius. (I know Cassius is older than Calgar.)

Yes, space marines age. Apart from that salamander however, I have not heard of any actually succumbing to old age...


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

there probably like orks as long as they dont die fighting they live forever


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The whole Calgar Cassius thing is an event where I think GW have fucked up the lore ala Wolf Priest Ulric- Calgar was the Chapter Master before the Tyrannic Wars first started which was about 250 years before the current time line.

Cassius is described as the oldest, non-dread, Ultramarine still in active service at 400 years old and refers to Marneus as 'Young Calgar', so how fucking young must Calgar have been when he became Chapter Master for their to be such a difference in age for Cassius to use that title?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I thought Cassius was older than that. But having checked just now, Baron is right. It does make little sense.

Unless Calgar is just that fucking awesome... 

:rofl: sorry.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Just noticed aswell in the description for Furioso Dreadnoughts in the Blood Angels Codex it says "Many bear the scars earned during the Battle for the Emperors Palace, ten milenia ago."


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Dreads are often recycled.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

was about to edit my post to say that. so yeah probably irrelevant lol


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Though in _Soul Hunter_ there is a Blood Angel Dreadnought who's current occupant fought at the Siege of Terra as a Captain and was 'killed' by a Night Lords Captain.


----------

